
Lenovo settles FTC charges that Superfish software compromised security - runesoerensen
https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-releases/2017/09/lenovo-settles-ftc-charges-it-harmed-consumers-preinstalled
======
JCSato
"In addition, the company is required for 20 years to implement a
comprehensive software security program for most consumer software preloaded
on its laptops. The security program will also be subject to third-party
audits."

So basically. . .Lenovo laptops have to come with anti-virus? I'm curious what
"comprehensive software security program" entails, and whether or not it'd be
free for consumers.

